# Pyrenese CHow cross??????



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

Someone here is giving away Pyr X Chow puppies.....
Would that be a good farm guard cross?? I dont know much about the chows....


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I honestly don't know what that cross would be like, but Chows are notorious for aggressive behavior toward strangers (and sometimes, their owners). The Pyr half might mellow that out some, but I would guess that the cross would make a good home guardian. I am not sure how Chows are with livestock, but they are not known for prey drive, so it could work.

Keep in mind you would need to do a LOT of grooming!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Let me first say .. This is just my opinion.

breeding crosses of like behaviors.... a Great Pyr to an Anataolian, a Poodle to a Lab, even a Dachshund to a Chihuahua, you have an idea that the dog will have guardian behavior or water dog behaviors or rat.badger killing behaviors.

here is what I found on chows that would make then NOT a good cross for anyone with livestock...

"Some have strong hunting instincts and can be predatory with cats and tiny dogs." from: http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/chowchows.html

Now this statement alone has me standoffish about the breed and livestock. Cats, small dogs, chickens, baby lambs or kids.... 

Crossed with a GP, you just don't know if the dog will have more GP personality or Chow personality. 

For me it is just not worth the risk especially when you can get GP or a GP cross with an Anatolian or other livestock guardian breed for $50 up! (see anywhere in Texas)

For someone like me with livestock running around... a chow cross would not be a good mix for me to take a chance on.

It all depends on what you want it for.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Pyrs can have a tendency toward aggression too so crossing with a breed with even more aggression problems is likely to give you a bigger dog with aggression problems.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in here...I have owned chows my whole life. They have chased my cat, but they have also caught her and let her go, so the fun is probably in the chase. My research on the breed led me to a strange discovery...I watched in fascination as two different chows on different ocassions got out...and herded a herd of cows from one area of a pasture to another. Dipping in, nipping at heels, darting out...THAT is when I found that they WERE used for herding, as well as guarding and of course...*gulp...food. Oddly, two of my chows had that instinct! Now as for the goats, I had one that wanted to play with them as a puppy, the other who ignored one grazing two feet from him (and this is the closest to an "aggresive" chow I have ever had...he growls once in a while at strangers). I am pretty sure CJ had he still been here with the goats would have been great with them, very mellow. BUT...

I have NEVER had a chow who didn't have a strong instinct to roam. Big time. And I have NEVER been able to let them out without a fence. Period. Bye bye, see you...fuzzy tails down the road as they high tail it for adventure. Into the woods, out in the pastures...chows aren't stupid though some think they are number one on the stupidity list, the problem is a chow isn't as eager to please YOU as some other breeds are. Loyal yes...but also very self aware. In other words, God forbid if this dog did go after your livestock, you MIGHT not be able to call him off from a distance if he has decided he is having fun with what he is doing. CJ herding the cows...what a sight. And he ignored me screaming hysterically from the fence line; I wasn't even there to him. He stopped when a donkey sat on him . I have been given to understand some LGD's are as stubborn to work with as well.

I am not sure the chow mindset is what you need, he is a VERY stubborn dog with a VERY intense personality and not all that eager to please his humans if he has something better over THERE. That with the roaming tendancies, I would humbly advise you against this dog for the purpose of guarding. They, like pitbulls and some breeds of LGD, need a very specific and strong owner to keep these tendancies in check. By the way, on the subject of roaming, electric never even slowed any of them down. Again, stubborn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't speak for a Pyr X Chow cross, but I had a German Shepherd X Chow cross. He was a really good dog. 

He wasn't actually aggressive, but he was firm with strangers, letting them know they better not make a wrong move.

He never chased the cats or chickens. He ignored the chickens, and he was very friendly with the cats. He didn't even mind kittens crawling around on him batting his ears.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

2 came in after our old husky .. 308 got one, husky got the other after the warden and animal control was talked to. and i and the control talked to the owner. i am cautious with them but not too much. as for putting them in with my animals nope


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Chows can have a strong prey drive, my friend lost some sheep to a couple that her neighbor owned. They tore them up pretty bad. In in a cross breed like that you never know what you'll get for sure, but the likely hood is great for aggression and large size.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a chow-border collie mix (Chow-X), a Border Collie, and a Belgian Sheepdog. The Chow-X will herd intently, leaves "her" animals alone, never met a stranger.

If all the dogs are out barking, her's is the ONE voice I listen for, because I know if SHE is barking, I need to see what's going on. SHE barks for a GOOD reason.

beccachow, I found one way to get my chow-x to do what I wanted was to treat her like she was a "ferengi"...remember the Star Treck Next Generation shows? Remember how the "Ferengi" would always look for how something would "profit" them? As long as I keep in mind the thought that's formost in my dogs head, "What's in it for me?" I can get her to do anything I want...with the proper bribe. Although she won't do what I want for treats, toys, or praise, fortunately, she WILL for applause 

Oh yeah, and her one desire in life is to be a world traveler.

Mon


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL, frogmammy. You understand the breed perfectly! I am working VERY closely with Cricket, the youngest chow. He is starting to respond in ways the others never did...when I call him, he will come right to me now instead of the required 'wait for the second call before moving a paw." He also repsonds VERY well to applause and attention. But I wouldn't trust it outside this fenced area, not on my (or his) life...
I hope maybe, if I can be more appealing then the great Out There...

Good point about the barking, mine usually chuff a little unless there is reason to full out bark.

The very arrogance of the breed is why I love them. I also have an arabian horse who is my favorite out of the three...for the same reason. They make you WORK for it, don't they?

Chow attacks are like pit bull attacks...how many Labrodor Retriever attacks do you read about, yet with chows being a relatively rare breed in comparison you read so much, it is as if all chows do is eat, sleep and bite. Truth is, it is a much more exciting dog attack when you can point out that it was one of the Big Biters doing it. These breeds do take a special mindset, though, as pointed out. I think a Pyr/Chow would be a VERY interesting large dog pet, and probably adorably cute as well.


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

I have a labXchow. Daphne is the best farm /family/watchdog. She protects my flock and has a healthy respect for my horses. She is fine with the cats too. She has dog friends but is not happy to meet strange dogs coming on her turf. She guards my house and farm with intelligence. She is 11 years old now and still runs 3 miles with DH. She can be aloof so selective hearing is there but she has the lab love of food so training has been easy -smatest dog I have ever had. She was a pound puppy.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ah, beccachow, then I assume you are very familiar with the "Did I just hear a noise?" look that the dog tosses OPPOSITE your way when you call.

I have a friend who is VERY into cats but would like a dog...if it didn't jump all over him, demand attention...act like a dog, IOW. I told him to get a Chow, also known as "cat in dog's body".

One other thing...you know how sometimes they just obsess over something and WON'T quit? Trick I learned from a girlfriend, fix a nice hot cup of herbal tea (camomile prefered) add a little honey and give it to the dog...the dog will drink it and calm down. However, I'm sure there's a chow out there who would prefer rosehip or peppermint....

My girl will be 15 this Thanksgiving....she's slowed down SOME, is quite deaf REALLY, now. I don't know what I'll do without her.

Mon


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH thinks I am nuts for loving this breed so much. Duke, our GSD, is a perfect dog. We never taught him a thing, he instinctively knew to come, sit, stay, etc. My DH is so befuddled over why I would tolerate such nonsense from a dog. However, he has been owned by a few chows thanks to me and I am sure he won't fight when I keep one around...

SO sorry, we hijacked your thread...:blushing:

Chows are cool, and a cool mix to a breed. They have VERY distinct personalities.


----------



## mzzlisa (Feb 22, 2004)

Right now I have a ChowX puppy, about 5 months old, laying on the floor next to my desk. Her name is Libbi and she's a pound puppy. Not sure what she's crossed with, but she's pretty demanding when she wants something. 

I have never met a dog with more selective hearing than a Pyr. I have 2 of them and if they're not interested in what I'm saying, they act like I'm not speaking at all. A Pyr is another dog who needs to be shown the benefit (to him or her) of doing something you want them to do. But with Luke in my barnyard, I never even think about something coming in and harming the livestock, including the chickens that like to lay on him when he's sprawled out in the sun. 

Can you keep one of the puppies as a pet if the guard dog thing didn't work out? They make great house guardians too! If these puppies were offered to me, I'd certainly try one if there was an alternative arrangement that could be done if it didn't work out.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

My .02 cents worth: stay away from this, why would you take chances on something like this, when there are so many pure or cross LGD's out there who's parents BOTH guard stock. Chows - not LGD's. I'd find something else.


----------

